# Northampton County



## bluemountainmushroomer (May 7, 2014)

This past week I found one, large, morel at my usual morel location in Northampton County. And, I have found more tics on me this spring than ever before.


----------



## janostas (May 7, 2014)

Hey! I'm new the morel hunting. I have a farm in Saylorsburg, and have been out a few times looking for mushrooms and ramps but haven't found any yet. Ever up for someone to tag along? I'm good with identifying plants (medicinal/edible) but haven't found any morels ever!


----------



## doc (May 1, 2014)

Use Sawyers repellant. You wont have a tick on you. Just spray your clothes. You can buy it at walmart or dicks sporting goods.


----------



## athomas (Jan 24, 2013)

I am in Easton.. and would like to head out with you sometime.. are you near the flea market ? You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## janostas (May 7, 2014)

let me know if anyone wants to get a group together to go out and hunt - [email protected] 
I'm close to the wawa at 715 and route 209.


----------



## athomas (Jan 24, 2013)

is that by the price chopper at Marshals creek ?


----------



## janostas (May 7, 2014)

Nope not near Marshalls creek. Near Brodheadsville. BTW for ticks - rose geranium essential oil. Use it on myself and my dog, no ticks whatsoever.


----------



## athomas (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey Blue, are you in the southern Northampton co. ? I am in Easton, and have been out about every 2-3- days and still nothing here ALSO was it a black or blond you found?
Thanks


----------



## bethandjoe (Jul 15, 2013)

Found a nice basket of big yellows today in Lower Saucon. First time we were out this year and I wish I had more time to go. Some of the ones we found were too far gone to save but we found a small one too so they still should be flushing for the next week or so. A few were under Tulip Poplar but most were actually under Spruce and White Pines mixed with Poplars.
&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a> <a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a> &lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## athomas (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice find


----------

